# 3 Young Male Rats need a home in Colorado



## charkko (Aug 5, 2015)

We had an accidental litter of 11 and have been trying to rehome as many of the babies as we can. We've grown too attached to 4 of them, found homes for 4 of them, and are hoping to find homes for 3 more of them.

There are 2 white rats with brown markings on their noses and then a tan one that has gold at the tips of his fur. (Pictures can be seen at http://imgur.com/a/auzjI)

They are about 3 months old and have been handled and played with every day since birth. They're super playful with each other and would love to see them find a home together, but as long as you can provide a friend rat for them it shouldn't be a problem. 

We are located in Boulder and are willing to drive a fair distance (~2 hours?) to find them a good loving home. Feel free to ask any questions about them!


----------



## charkko (Aug 5, 2015)

*Adopted one out!*

One of the white ones has gone to an awesome home! Just need homes for one more white one and one tan one


----------



## KennaBoo (Sep 22, 2015)

Are they by chance neutered?


----------

